# how long do micranthum sheaths develop for?



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2009)

My micranthum has been in sheath for months! So long that one of the sheaths blasted but maybe the second one on another growth will develop. I moved it back into my halide growing space today since the sheath wasn't developing on my windowsill. So how long does it usually take for them to develop?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 8, 2009)

4 ever!  

-Ernie


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 8, 2009)

Ernie said:


> 4 ever!
> 
> -Ernie



Yep. Put it someplace where you don't see it every day.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 8, 2009)

Here the example of 1 of my micranthums: Jean

new leaf in August 08:




nov. 08, bud can be seen:




dec. 08:




2 days ago:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2009)

WoW Jean that's a nice looking plant. Fren good luck


----------



## Elena (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like it's moving along nicely, Jean!

I hope it's okay to ask another question about micranthum spikes here but are some clones more prone to slow spike growth and bud blast than others or is it something that they all do and/or it's something that can be determined by the environment?


----------



## john mickel (Jan 8, 2009)

*Pictures*

What a great example of our love - thanks Jean for the pictures - Indeed a picture is worth a thousand words -j


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> My micranthum has been in sheath for months! So long that one of the sheaths blasted but maybe the second one on another growth will develop. I moved it back into my halide growing space today since the sheath wasn't developing on my windowsill. So how long does it usually take for them to develop?



It's fairly normal to get a sheath in late fall and have it sit there doing nothing until spring. And when it goes into spike it moves pretty fast.

But I've also had many of the long lingering ones blast too.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with the new sheath!!! I hope it does great and you will show us a picture of a wonderful bloom...


----------



## GaryB (Jan 8, 2009)

Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum is another fun one to watch. It forms a sheath like cattleyas do and then waits. Mine formed two sheaths in late summer and nothing more has happened. If all goes well, it should bloom in the spring.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2009)

excellent photos Jean.
hopefully I get a bloom this spring then. I won't be looking at it everyday anymore lol


----------



## DavidH (Jan 10, 2009)

I concur with Rick. I've got about 100+ micranthums and it seems like some sheath and spike really fast, but most just sheath and sit there, either to blast or suddenly spring up after a few months.

Recently, the ones that have decided to spring up do it in about 2 weeks from push out to flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

100+ micranthums... gasp! :crazy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> 100+ micranthums... gasp! :crazy:



I think that could be classified as a serious mental problemoke:oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think that could be classified as a serious mental problemoke:oke:



Well, at least a very serious addition!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 24, 2009)

Blast. I think I won't get any micranthum blooms this year, if my eyes were seeing things correctly (maybe I should double check when the lights come on, brown and dark purple look similar). I'm not moving the plant next time.

Maybe I should stick with magic lantern. This cross was easier for me


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 28, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Blast. I think I won't get any micranthum blooms this year, if my eyes were seeing things correctly (maybe I should double check when the lights come on, brown and dark purple look similar). I'm not moving the plant next time.
> 
> Maybe I should stick with magic lantern. This cross was easier for me



The micranthum bud I had blasted too. But don't give up! This is such a gorgeous plant (my favorite) and I think it just takes practice (and patience no doubt!).


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> The micranthum bud I had blasted too. But don't give up! This is such a gorgeous plant (my favorite) and I think it just takes practice (and patience no doubt!).




Mine has blasted to ... 

probably too young or not enough cool.... will be for next time! :wink:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 29, 2009)

Jean you're obviously having good luck with your micranthum. Are you growing the plant on the dry side through the winter months and that is why your bud is growing and others have blasted?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

DavidH said:


> ..I've got about 100+ micranthums...


Addicted!
I have a big, 8 growth micranthum that blasts so regularly that I'm just growing it for the foliage!  Good luck next time.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Jean you're obviously having good luck with your micranthum. Are you growing the plant on the dry side through the winter months and that is why your bud is growing and others have blasted?



not really Rick; I have another micranthum that is hardly surviving. This one must simply be a better plant ! I had rather low temps in my greenhouse the last 2 months because of a problem with our new central heating system! So I did water my plants very restrictively (every 3 weeks +/-). I am still watching for damage on the warm growers, but found today a bud starting on my lowii!! Jean


----------



## Damas (Feb 1, 2009)

JeanLux, great job ! This one is such a hard bloomer, congrats !


----------



## eggshells (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahhh! Im a member of this thread now. I just blasted my micranthum white pouch. Its turning brown! Its a shame, I really wanted to see it flower. Im so sad.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Stone (Dec 1, 2011)

I grew a couple of micanthums about 10 years ago when I knew absolutly nothing about them and by pure chance they were placed in a spot where they recieved full sun through the glass in winter and temps regularly went down to 5c at night. They seemed to flower ok.


----------



## Jorch (Dec 2, 2011)

me too, the spike on my micranthum turned brown :sob: Maybe I didn't keep it cold enough. The malipoense beside it is developing fine though.. weird!


----------

